# Pan's Labyrinth



## The Ventriloquist (Jun 24, 2007)

Who here loves that movie? I thought it was great! Anyone else?


----------



## Nikyusha (Jun 24, 2007)

I liked it. A beatiful fairytale for adults I'd say.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 24, 2007)

I liked it, too.  A bit bloody, but good.


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jun 24, 2007)

I thought it was a very good movie, almost made me cry at the end.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 24, 2007)

I loved it. It absolutely crushed my dreams.


----------



## Aden (Jun 24, 2007)

I loved that film so much. I need to buy it on DVD soon...


----------



## The Ventriloquist (Jun 24, 2007)

I AM the Pale Man!! *puts hands where eyes should be* give me your faeries(old spelling)!!!


----------



## Esplender (Jun 24, 2007)

The Ventriloquist said:
			
		

> *puts hands where eyes should be*


----------



## The Ventriloquist (Jun 24, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> The Ventriloquist said:
> 
> 
> 
> > *puts hands where eyes should be*



That's not what a squirrel sounds like! It goes *makes chainsaw noise*


----------



## DragonRift (Jun 24, 2007)

Hands-down best movie of 2006.  I was really shocked at how amazing it was to watch.  And anyone who gripes about having to read subtitles needs to have their skull thumped.  Everything about the film was absolutely perfect.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 24, 2007)

Agreed, it is one of the best movies I've seen. It kinda reminds me of the old fairy tales where it was grim but still had its own lesson. I have to agree about people protesting a bit much over the subtitles, it's not that bad to read once in a while XD


----------



## The Ventriloquist (Jun 25, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Agreed, it is one of the best movies I've seen. It kinda reminds me of the old fairy tales where it was grim but still had its own lesson. I have to agree about people protesting a bit much over the subtitles, it's not that bad to read once in a while XD



Agreed, after a while, it doesn't even feel like you're reading them but you are. It's freaky.

You masticate in public? I like to google with my wenis(sp?) on the table.


----------



## Seratuhl (Jun 26, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Agreed, it is one of the best movies I've seen. It kinda reminds me of the old fairy tales where it was grim but still had its own lesson. I have to agree about people protesting a bit much over the subtitles, it's not that bad to read once in a while XD




I agree....
XD people these days are too slothful to read subtitles..


----------



## Starburst (Jun 26, 2007)

I thought it was a pretty good movie...The end was a bit depressing though 3:


----------



## TeeGee (Jun 26, 2007)

What a bizarre movie. Loved it, but weird.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Jul 1, 2007)

An extremely underrated movie.  Me and my girlfriend loved it... she'll go on for hours about how amazing of a movie it was.  I'm sure its more enjoyable if you're fluent in spanish and don't have to spend the whole time reading subtitles, but besides that, it was one of the most beautiful movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Kuriin (Jul 1, 2007)

The young actress was *perfect*. She sparked so much emotion that it made me teary at the end of the movie.


----------



## Dragsooth (Jul 1, 2007)

It was great and sad but the damn thing was in another language, it pissed me off I wanted to watch the movie not read subtitles!


----------

